# Need help identifing a replacement part



## beuoy (May 12, 2010)

Hello HTS, 

I'm hoping someone can help me identify a suitable replacement transistor for a friends Memphis Car Audio PR 4.50. I can't seem to find an exact replacement and would love to hear from someone who understands the labeling system better than I do. I have a picture of the offending part. It shorted and in the process taken out several resisters that I have already replaced.

A Digikey part number would be great and maybe a description so I know what I'm asking for and how to look it up. :dontknow:

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer and if any additional information is needed I'll try and get back to you ASAP.:T

Ken


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What you need is a transistor cross reference. I no longer have one. You will have to search online to see if you can find one that has this part. You might have to subscribe to a service. Some have free trial periods.

I would contact the manufacturer to see who does their repairs or if they supply parts. You might also check with any local shops who repair audio. You may get lucky and find someone who knows or is willing to share some info.

The part you have is a SanKen transistor.


----------

